# Howa 1500 - .7mm Remington Mag???



## Montvill (Sep 3, 2008)

I recently won a Howa 1500 .77 mm Remmington mag at a Fishing Forever banquet last Thursday. I dont know a whole lot about riffles and what calibers are effective on certain big game animals. I deer hunt in the Southern Lower and just have never had the need to purchase a riffle besides a .22. A buddy and I have been talking about making plans to go elk, mule deer or antelope hunting out west in the near future. Would this riffle be good for any or all of these animals or would I be better off selling it then using the cash towards something else? Retail on the gun is $479 and it came with a Tasco 3x9 scope plus a soft case. Does anyone have any experience using this riffle?


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm personally not a fan of that round but it is very popular and will do the job on pretty much anything in NA with the exception of big bears. Even then with a 175 grn bullet it would probably do the job. A friend of mine's neighbor took one on an African Plains hunt and shot quite a few plains animals. If you were heading west with elk on the menu, I'd probably go with at least a 160 grn bullet. Personally I'd sell the scope on eBay and put the money towards better optics.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

For deer and similar sized game, go with a 140gr bullet to 150 gr. The 150gr and larger bullets will work fine but you will also get a bit more damage. Personally wen I rifle hunt deer, I love my 7.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

M1Garand said:


> I'm personally not a fan of that round but it is very popular and will do the job on pretty much anything in NA with the exception of big bears. Even then with a 175 grn bullet it would probably do the job. A friend of mine's neighbor took one on an African Plains hunt and shot quite a few plains animals. If you were heading west with elk on the menu, I'd probably go with at least a 160 grn bullet. Personally I'd sell the scope on eBay and put the money towards better optics.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I've heard good things about that rifle. A 7mm will do the job up to about 500 yards. I'm in agreement with the others about the scope. Look at the Bushnells, Muelers or the Vortex line if you're on a tight budget. Nikons, Leupolds, and Burris if you have a few hundred $'s.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Howa makes nice accurate guns and is contracted to produce the Weatherby Vanguard series, the gun is nice the scope not so much.


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2005)

I agree with Sib. Got two Howa's and have been very pleased with the accuracy. Neither are 7mm's. I'd keep the gun and maybe upgrade the scope when you have the budget. 

Tim


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm a big fan of 7mm mags. I'd sell the scope and put the money towards something better though.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Montvill said:


> ..A buddy and I have been talking about making plans to go elk, mule deer or antelope hunting out west in the near future. Would this riffle be good for any or all of these animals ...?


7mm Rem Mag is a great gun for out west IMHO. Recoil is comparable to 30.06 which may or may not be a consideration. Put lots of rounds through it so you get to know your rifle and find out what loads it likes. Mount a Leupold or Nikon on that baby and you're good to go...


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I don't have a 7 mag, but I do own a howa and that thing is a tack driver!!! It is by far the best gun I have purchased. My gun has the sporter barrel and a laminate stock w/the thumb hole. Its a heavy gun, but steady for a free hand shot.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I've used a 7mm mag to hunt just about everything North America has had to offer me. I have a few friends that have hunted elk and moose out West for almost 30 years with one. 

Howa makes a fine rifle I own one that I just purchase a couple years back in .338 WM.

You've got a fine rifle for elk,.. trash the scope or save it for your .22 rifle and get yourself a worthwhile scope to put on top of her,...

a variable LEUPOLD VXII will meet your needs quite nicely !!


----------

